# Hello from Florida



## Raptorman (May 30, 2009)

Good day to all! Just found this site last week and finally had time to sign up. Not sure how much I will post here but it looks like it is an interesting site.


----------



## Doughboy (May 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## imalko (May 30, 2009)

Hello and welcome from Serbia! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 30, 2009)

Welcome!

TO


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 31, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2009)

G'day mate welcome from Oz...


----------



## ccheese (May 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum !

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard. Post away!


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome from Sarasota.

.


----------



## v2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome from POland!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.


Wheelsup


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome from a little further North!


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome from central Illinois!


----------



## FatMart (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm new myself so welcome from the UK.


----------



## Johnny Signor (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey buddy good to see another local found a good site,have a great time here and welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## Maglar (Aug 1, 2009)

Good to see another fellow floridian around here.. 

I remember when I moved to FL from NY, I got shunned upon for pronouncing "orange" 'ar-onge' instead of 'oar-ange'. Damn southern accents! Another word is caramel..


----------



## davparlr (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome from Southern California from a guy whose heart is in Pensacola.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 1, 2009)

Alright...another stealth aircraft fan. 

I lived in florida, now South Dakota. 8)

Welcome!!!

[Edit] I gues you were here before me.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------

